# Ocean County, NJ Sub looking for work.



## crazyboy

I know its a bit early, but as the title says I'm a sub looking for work in the Toms River area. Have a 3/4 ton with 7'6" blade, and possibly tailgate salter.


----------



## crazyboy

Still available.


----------



## Nationalplowing

*National Plowing*

We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nationalplowing;1490777 said:


> We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor


Really ?? 

From your website:

_*Our current pay rates are published here. They are:

Residential Driveway Under 200 feet: $60 per month, per driveway
Residential Driveway Over 200 feet: $80 per month, per driveway
Add-On for shoveling walkways: $20 per month extra*_

Do you really get anyone to work for you ???


----------



## crazyboy

Precisely what I was thinking.


----------



## Nationalplowing

Yes we have many subs all over the country. You are being paid whether it snows or not per each account you are subcontracted for. Our accounts pay for November through March, which means many weeks or even months you will not even work but will still be paid.


----------



## rcn971

.........or plow out a 199 ft driveway with 12 inches of snow for $60.....lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rcn971;1491291 said:


> .........or plow out a 199 ft driveway with 12 inches of snow for $60.....


yeah,

If you get 6 storms in a month, that 199ft driveway just made you $10 a push....minus your time, fuel, insurance, coffee, no dose and all other expenses you just put out to plow for someone else...

:laughing:


----------



## Nationalplowing

I am glad you are so successful. Obviously the program is not for you. I wish you success on your upcoming season and I hope you have plenty of snow to keep you busy.
And an answer to your original question, yes we have over 95 drivers currently.


----------



## plowin4u

Try that guy Paul from US lawns he is always looking for subs if not you can try Tim from T&J landscaping he is a good guy to work for, he usually posts on the nj weather forum


----------

